# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Σχεδιο κατασκευη collinear με 4 διπολάκια των 75 ohm του εμπορίου για τα FM - VHF

## radioamateur

Ως νέος στο άθλημα  :Liar:  ζητάω σχέδιο κατασκευής  collinear για τα FM - VHF 50 ohm με 4 διπολάκια των 75 ohm του εμπορίου και συνδυασμόύς καλωδίων για να ξαναθυμηθω το πρώτο ξεκίνημα

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## radioamateur

Βρήκα ένα πρόσφατο σχέδιο στην Τεχνική Εκλογή τεύχος 249 μόλις 30 χρονών αλλά κάτι λείπει στους υπολογισμούς οπότε πάμε σε κάποιο σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο από κάποιον φίλο

Ανοίχτε τα κιτάπια σας... 

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια...

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχει σχέση με αυτό ?

ANTENNA_FM_COLLINEAR_1.gif
ANTENNA_FM_COLLINEAR_2.gif

----------


## SV1EDG

Δες και αυτό

Coolinear.jpg

----------


## SV1EDG

Υπόψιν δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κανένα από τα δύο, αν και θα ήθελα πολύ !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur

> Εχει σχέση με αυτό ?
> 
> ANTENNA_FM_COLLINEAR_1.gif
> ANTENNA_FM_COLLINEAR_2.gif



Αγαπητέ Μάριε όχι. Αυτή την έχω κατασκευάσεi...

Στο γνωστό περιοδικό έχει δημοσιευθεί το παρακάτω σχέδιο αλλά για collinear 10 διπόλων  με ωμική αντίσταση καθόδου 72 ohm  λείπουν και τύποι υπολογισμού.

*https://ibb.co/byQvOv
https://ibb.co/kac9iv
https://ibb.co/iqkUiv*

Εγώ ψάχνω collinear με 4 διπολάκια των 75 ohm του εμπορίου για τα FM - VHF  με ωμική αντίσταση καθόδου 50 ohm.

----------


## radioamateur

> Δες και αυτό
> 
> Coolinear.jpg



Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει για τον υπολογισμό τη τι καλώδια χρειάζομαι κτλ;

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη προφανώς αναζητάς την συνέχεια από το περιοδικό που περιγράφει την collinear με τα 4 δίπολα ημικυκλικής. Αύριο θα σαρώσω το σχέδιο και θα το ανεβάσω αν αυτό θες.

----------


## radioamateur

> Δημήτρη προφανώς αναζητάς την συνέχεια από το περιοδικό που περιγράφει την collinear με τα 4 δίπολα ημικυκλικής. Αύριο θα σαρώσω το σχέδιο και θα το ανεβάσω αν αυτό θες.








https://ibb.co/fCk9kk
https://ibb.co/i8S0rQ

Γιάννη το σχέδιο το έχω αλλά αναφέρεται δίπολα κλειστού τύπου τύπου SPARK και ωμική αντίσταση καθόδου 72 ohms

Εδώ χρειάζεται προσαρμογή στα 50 Ohm έχει ένα σχέδιο μέ κάτι γράμματα Ε Μ Ζ Π αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τον υπολογισμό μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος 

Συγκεκριμένα *ψάχνω* *collinear με 4 διπολάκια των 75 ohm του εμπορίου για τα FM - VHF* *με ωμική αντίσταση καθόδου 50 ohm*.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Σου παραθέτω το παρακάτω σχέδιο που κατασκεύασα παλαιότερα και δοκίμασα στα VHF. Στη διάθεσή σας για τυχόν απορίες.
colinear 4 δίπολαΧωρίς τίτ.png

----------


## electron

Θανάση το προφανές ερώτημα από το σχέδιο που ανέβασες, είναι ο τύπος υπολογισμού των μηκών α,β,γ,δ και φυσικά ο τρόπος σύνδεσης των 2 λ/4 κομματιών που αποτελούν τον μ/σ.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Στην ένωση των τεσσάρων ίσων τμημάτων των 75Ω η σύνθετη αντίσταση γίνεται όπως ακριβώς με τον παραλληλισμό 4 αντιστάσεων, δηλ. 75/4=18.75Ω. Τώρα σύμφωνα με την μέθοδο ''Quarter wave transformer" *Coax Transformers* 


How to determine the needed Z for a wanted Quarter Wave Lines tranformation ratio    


Some applied examples
1.  From 50 ohms feedline to 12.5 ohms Yagi with straight split DE?
    Z = sqrt ( 50 ohms x 12.5 ohms) = 25 ohms
    This we can produce by using two 50 ohms Quarter Wave Lines in parallel

2.  From 50 ohms feedline to 28 ohms Yagi with straight split DE?
    Z = sqrt ( 50 ohms  x  28 ohms) = 37.4 ohms
    This we nearly can produce by using two 75 ohms Quarter Wave Lines in parallel

3.  And finally the trivial case:
    From 50 ohms feedline to 50 ohms Yagi with straight split DE?
    Z = sqrt ( 50 ohms x 50 ohms) = 50 ohms


How to transform from 50 ohms to 12.5 ohms using parallel Quarter Wave Lines



How to transform from 50 ohms to 28 ohms using parallel Quarter Wave Lines (aka DK7ZB - Match)



How to transform from 50 ohms to 200 ohms using parallel Quarter Wave Lines // corrected 2014-09-23, tnx DH1LM,
who showed me that the old sketch was wrong. Hopefully this one does ...
Using Quarter Wave Lines this way works as a series collection actually, Z is 100 ohms, Za = 50 ohms, Zb = 200 ohms                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Στην περίπτωσή μας θέλουμε να μετασχηματίσουμε τα 18,75Ω σε 50Ω κάθοδο. Η ρίζα του 18,75 Χ 50 είναι 30,6. Επομένως θα χρειαστούμε ένα τμήμα λ/4 ομοαξονικού καλωδίου σύνθετης  αντίστασης 30,6Ω. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται εύκολα ενώνοντας παράλληλα δύο ίσα τμήματα λ/4 των 50Ω και 75Ω, όπως ακριβώς συνδέουμε παράλληλα 2 αντιστάσεις, προκύπτοντας το αποτέλεσμα των 30Ω. Αναλυτικότερα δεν γίνεται.

----------


## SeAfasia

λοιπόν,με ένα rg213 και η δουλειά έγινε....τα παραπάνω θα χρειαστούν antenna analyser...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Θανάση το προφανές ερώτημα από το σχέδιο που ανέβασες, είναι ο τύπος υπολογισμού των μηκών α,β,γ,δ και φυσικά ο τρόπος σύνδεσης των 2 λ/4 κομματιών που αποτελούν τον μ/σ.



 Γιάννη τα μήκη α,β,γ,δ είναι ίσα ώστε ενώνοντάς τα παράλληλα να γίνεται η σύνθετη αντίσταση 75/4=18,75Ω. Στη συνέχεια όπως εξήγησα νωρίτερα, για να πάρουμε τα 30Ω που απαιτούνται και να τα μετασχηματίσουμε σε 50Ω (σύμφωνα με την μέθοδο QUARTER WAVE TRANSFORMER) απαιτείται ο παραλληλισμός 2 τμημάτων λ/4 των 75Ω και 50Ω αντίστοιχα.  
How to determine the needed Z for a wanted Quarter Wave Lines tranformation ratio

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Υπόψη ότι η μέθοδος μετασχηματισμού "Τhe quarter wave transformer'' ή αλλιώς "Τhe Q transformer" είναι γνωστή από παλιά, αναφέρεται δε στα περισσότερα AMATEUR HANDBOOK'S, και πολλοί Πτυχιούχοι Ραδιοερασιτέχνες την αγνοούν.

----------


## SV1EDG

Η απόσταση μεταξύ των διπόλων είναι 0,75-0,8λ?
Και η απόσταση του δίπολου από τον ιστό >0,25λ?

ΥΓ:Επιτέλους, τα χιλιάσαμε !!!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Η απόσταση μεταξύ των διπόλων είναι 0,75-0,8λ?
> Και η απόσταση του δίπολου από τον ιστό >0,25λ?
> 
> ΥΓ:Επιτέλους, τα χιλιάσαμε !!!!



Ναι Μάριε. Η απόσταση μεταξύ των κέντρων των διπόλων πρέπει να είναι 0,75λ, η απόσταση των κέντρων των διπόλων από τον ιστό>0,25λ και η απόσταση του κέντρου του κάτω διπόλου από το έδαφος να είναι λ ή πολλαπλάσιό του. Οι δε αντηρίδες στήριξης του ιστού καλό θα ήταν να μην είναι από συρματόσχοινο αλλά από ανθεκτικό σκοινί πολυεστερικό προς αποφυγή ανεπιθύμητων χωρητικοτήτων.

----------


## nikknikk4

> λοιπόν,με ένα rg213 και η δουλειά έγινε....τα παραπάνω θα χρειαστούν antenna analyser...



εαν έγινε
ποια ειναι  τα παραπάνω που θα χρειαστούν antenna analyser ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> εαν έγινε
> ποια ειναι  τα παραπάνω που θα χρειαστούν antenna analyser ?



καλά δε χρειάζεται..!!!

----------


## DLS 33

εαν εισαι τυχερος, θα βρω τα σχεδια που εκανα μια 4αρα πριν πολλα χρονια
Αυριο θα δω  στο χωριο αν ειναι ακομα εκει...

----------


## radioamateur

> εαν εισαι τυχερος, θα βρω τα σχεδια που εκανα μια 4αρα πριν πολλα χρονια
> Αυριο θα δω  στο χωριο αν ειναι ακομα εκει...



Με διπολάκια εμπορίου αν βρεις κάτι...

*Many Thanks...*

----------


## radioamateur

Το θέτω λίγο διαφορετικά. Έχουμε 4 διπολάκια του εμπορίου 72-75 ohms αυτά που πουλάνε σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικώ και θέλουμε να κατασκευάσουμε μια collinear κυκλικής εκπομπής σε συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα με έξοδο στα 50 ohms. Σίγουρα κάποιος την έχε κατασκευάσει την δεκαετία του 80 με συνδυασμούς καλωδίων RG11 ,RG213,214 κτλ

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια.
Δυστυχώς η Τεχνική Εκλογή δεν υπάρχει πλέον ή προς το παρόν οπότε δεν ξέρω που να ρωτήσωγια το σχέδιο που δημοσιεύθηκε.

----------


## radioamateur

Αν κάποιος την έχει κατασκευάσει μπορεί να αναφέρει ή να ανεβάσει αναλυτικό σχέδιο;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## radioamateur

1) Στο εν λόγω σχέδιο της Τεχνικής Εκλογής οι αποστάσεις από boom σε boom ή αλλιώς από κουτάκι σε κουτάκι είναι 3L/4 .Αν οι αποστάσεις γίνουν 5L/4 κερδίζω κάτι ή καταστρέφεται ο λοβός της κεραίας;

2) Αν η εξωτερική  διάμετρος των στοιχείων του κάθε διπόλου απο για 7 -8 mm αυξηθεί στα 2 cm θα έχω κάποια αλλοίωση της συμπεριφοράς της κεραίας;

----------

